# Moving to NZ



## livelaugh2014 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need to make a decision whether I should move to NZ or stay put. I haven't been to NZ before but I heard so many good things about the country and people. One of my biggest concern is how is life there for a single female in mid 30's? I don't know anyone there. Part of me wants to move and experience a great life there but part of me is saying no because moving to a new country by myself. Can someone please help answer my question? Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

livelaugh2014 said:


> I need to make a decision whether I should move to NZ or stay put. I haven't been to NZ before but I heard so many good things about the country and people. One of my biggest concern is how is life there for a single female in mid 30's? I don't know anyone there. Part of me wants to move and experience a great life there but part of me is saying no because moving to a new country by myself. Can someone please help answer my question? Thank you


Gonna be a very difficult one to answer.
There's only one person on the forum who knows your likes and dislikes, what you want out of life and what you don't.........and that's you!

Life here can be very lonely even living in one of the biggest city's with or without a partner. Your success comes down to how confident you are to get yourself out there and make friends.

Moving to a new country on my own wouldn't phase me but then again I'm a bloke and have many avenues to meet people - work, golf, cycling, motorbike to name a few and I easily make friends. I've always been one of those people that'll talk to anyone.
I didn't come here on my own but did spend 8-10hrs a day away from my partner working when she stayed home with our boy. Initially my new life was very successful almost immediately whereas my wife's took a long time to develop and she had the blues for at least 6-9 months before making a group of friends etc.

There have been past single females on this forum who have become very depressed and lonely here and moved back home or tried elsewhere.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

As what has been said above. Golf I wish someone would take me out golfing lol. I have heard lots of people say that people here are friendly but I have only met 2 that have been from a kiwi side of thing, most of the folk who have been nice and helpful have been Scottish folk. I don't know what it is but the seem ignorant in most parts more so behind the wheel of a car. I broke down and looked like a typical Scottish Celtic fan with a hoops top and shorts on with my daughter, sat at the side of the road in the middle of nowhere and after 3h yes 3h someone eventually stopped ( pissing down with rain my I add) as she had drove by on her way shipping done her shopping and I was still there. In Scotland if you break down there is a higher % chance someone will stop and make sure you are ok. I was shocked after everyone saying how nice the folk are. I haven't really had much of a good start with kiwis. So far anyway. If I had came here without my family I would have gone home for sure. I have more reasons but I am not rambling on all night lol. 

My opinion is come for a work holiday, see how you get on. I may just have been unlucky or I may just be the only person not scared to say it. I have spoke to a few immigrants who agree with me tho. I have came to the conclusion that, it doesn't matter who you are and what country you come from, everyone is different. There are lovely people in every country you just need to find them, just like there are bampots in ever country. I am not a sterio typical type of person I hate the old, oh look a boy racer just because of the car you drove or a thug because of the tattoos, or a nut case for being a biker lol. We are who we are being from a country doesn't make you any better. 

All the best in what ever you choose,


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with Mark. Come for a visit or working holiday first.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

livelaugh2014 said:


> I need to make a decision whether I should move to NZ or stay put. I haven't been to NZ before but I heard so many good things about the country and people. One of my biggest concern is how is life there for a single female in mid 30's? I don't know anyone there. Part of me wants to move and experience a great life there but part of me is saying no because moving to a new country by myself. Can someone please help answer my question? Thank you



As a female American (Californian) hopefully I can offer some insight, and food for thought.

First, how well you'll do here is going to be a matter of how much money you'll be making. If you are in a high paying field of work where you'll be making very good wages, settling here might not be a big issue; or, if your work is something outdoorsy, say conservation, marine biology, etc., there's a good chance you'd adjust fine. But, it will also depend on what sort of social life you enjoy or want. 

The country is very small, as is the population, and the social structure is similar to "small town mentality." You'll be the odd one out initially, as people tend to stick to their "clicks" that they grew up with and went to school with. However, if you are into sports and join some sports leagues, you'll find yourself surrounded by people. You'll additionally find that probably the ones most open to friendship will be other expats. Depending on where you go, I would research expat communities in that area and make contact before you move so you have a group of people to help you adjust. This country is NOT like the USA, and that will be the hardest part adjusting--if you don't have other expats to help you through this stage, you will find yourself wondering if what you're experiencing is normal or not, and you could be in for a heap of hurt (emotionally), as you'll miss the US, feel awkward (initially) at being American, need help understanding customs and language, etc. So, if you are organized enough to plan ahead, you'll be ahead of the curve.

Being an American female could be to your advantage in the romance department. I'm married, middle aged, but my "accent" seems to be a huge positive force on people here (even women, but especially men). I can't count how many times I've heard, "I looooooooove the accent." 

If you are outdoorsy, love nature, amazing scenery, cool climate--the country has all that. But, if you're more of a couch potato who is into theater, symphony, deep philosophical discussions, and similar "intellectual" pursuits, it might not be the place to move to, unless you plan to work at one of the uni's.

What's important to figure out for yourself is what you are looking for in a move, what are you looking to gain, can the place you want to move to provide it; could you do the same in the US at less cost; if it doesn't work out, what is your backup plan, etc. 

It's not impossible to move, in fact, it's much easier than it seems on the surface, but you need to make sure you know your motive, have a plan, and have a plan if you decide you don't want to stay. 

cheers,

Kimberly


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Why don't you come over on a one year work visa? You didn't mention what trade you are in. My husband recently hired a single American woman, 32 who haas an engineering degree. She wanted to see what New Zealand was like and if she would like to stay as a resident. She moved into a home with another girl, has gotten involved in mountain biking and taking advantage of the outdoors. She now has a job for a year and can apply for residency if she chooses or she can go back to the States not having to wonder what if I had ?



Best of luck

Ricci


----------



## Coachgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

My partner and I been in NZ since February and have settled in Christchurch. I've struggled a little bit with the change, there are a few different ways to meet people socially but it does seem a little clicky. 
I attended a creative networking group, and from there have been to some other events which we've spent time getting to know people. 
A site called MeetUp has been pretty good, you kind find various groups depending on your interests. 
On the whole we've found most people are very friendly, but I have to be honest, the majority of our new friends are ex pats or kiwi's married to ex pats. I know a few single ladies who have made the move over here alone, and they have said it helps once you're in a routine, like job, sport etc. 
We've been staying with host families as well, which makes getting to know an area a little easier. 
Good luck with what you decide, but life is too short to have regrets.


----------

